# Homemade carpet archery target



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Our entire 28 target Field range in Durham NC is made with compressed carpet stacks. They are some of the best targets I have ever shot. We use large threaded rods to tighten then down as they begin to "self compress". I'm sure you will enjoy yours for a long time.


----------



## Miller6386 (Dec 4, 2013)

What's the wear and tear on arrow finish like? What are the dimensions of the pieces you used?


----------



## WICKEDADDICTION (Jul 1, 2013)

Miller6386 said:


> What's the wear and tear on arrow finish like? What are the dimensions of the pieces you used?


What he said


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Never noticed any wear on my arrows due to the carpet and I shoot a lot of arrows at our range. Indoor/outdoor carpet or carpet with rubber backing shouldn't be used as the rubber backing will melt & stick to the arrows requiring scraping & the pile is too short on the indoor/outdoor carpet. A 1/2" to 3/4" pile seems to work the best for use. 

Seriously, we've never had anything but complements from first time shooters at our range.


----------



## pegleg1az (Nov 28, 2013)

what size and depth is your target? I am getting ready to make one on wheels to move around for a different view and to get out of the wind for the wife to shoot... I was thinking of making mine 36X48X12" Out of a 1"sq tube frame.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

Been shooting one for 3-4 years now and the only wear/tear on arrows is the nice shiny polished finish on the field tips.


----------



## bkrumnow (Dec 8, 2013)

I haven't noticed any wear and tear any more than a normal bag target. The demensions on the grab are 32"x32". I cut the steps 3.5"x30". I used 4x4's at the top and bottom with 2x4's for the sides. I used ratchet straps to tighten it all down and the secured the 4x4's with the 2x4's. I put 1x4's around the edges to help hold the carpet securely in place. For free it really made a good target. I have block targets and bag targets and this is by far better than any other that I have.


----------



## pegleg1az (Nov 28, 2013)

Looks like 12" would be an over kill. I may only go 4 - 6" deep. I would also think depending how much pressure you would put on the carpet would depend on how deep they go in.




bkrumnow said:


> I haven't noticed any wear and tear any more than a normal bag target. The demensions on the grab are 32"x32". I cut the steps 3.5"x30". I used 4x4's at the top and bottom with 2x4's for the sides. I used ratchet straps to tighten it all down and the secured the 4x4's with the 2x4's. I put 1x4's around the edges to help hold the carpet securely in place. For free it really made a good target. I have block targets and bag targets and this is by far better than any other that I have.


----------



## ansci (Dec 6, 2008)

From experience 10 inches deep is minimum depth for low penetration. I built one with leftovers from my clubs that was built on a 2x6 frame, my 27 inch arrows penetrate almost halfway with the 5.5 inch depth. It is compressed more than the ones on our club range and still has less stopping power. As far as how much pressure, my club has the following guideline: stack to my shoulder height (roughly 5 ft) then start compressing when the butt gets to around 4 ft tall we start test shots. We usually end up with a 40-42 inch tall butt. wear and tear is no more than your average bag target. The strips cut for our club butts are 11.5X 42


----------



## pegleg1az (Nov 28, 2013)

That through me when bkrumnow said he cut them 3.5 x 30" total 50 strips. I was figuring they should have been thicker. I have read up on one dustoffer has done and cut his 12" deep. that is were I came up on my depth.

I am gonna try to make mine on wheels ( 48 ↔ X 36 ↕) maybe 10" off the ground that way it can be moved around also to be tipped up for a vertical target (36 ↔ X 48 ↕ )and down on the ground. Like mounting it in a hand cart. ,,,,,,,,, [why? I do not know]................ I have most everything in my doghouse, "Shop / Playpen" 
I am debating between using 1x1 sq tubing or bed frames.


----------



## bkrumnow (Dec 8, 2013)

Well I cut my strips 3.5 to 4" and it has plenty of stopping power. maybe the type of carpet used makes a difference? I used a shorter pile carpet so maybe that has something to do with it. With my bowtech assassin and my friends bowtech invasion both 70 lb bows the arrows only go in about 6-10 inches. Distance doesnt really affect it much either. With that being said before I compressed the carpet my stack was around 4 feet tall and is now 30". Just a side note.... with the deminsions that mine wa built to it is already around 40-50 lbs. just something to keep in mind.


----------



## pegleg1az (Nov 28, 2013)

bkrumnow, Thanks for the incite of what yours had done. Based on that, at a 5 - 6" depth my arrows will not every go though.. :beer:


----------



## xavier102772 (Sep 2, 2010)

Or you could just go buy a $100 Bulldog Target and be done with it. I wonder how much time and effort it takes to make a carpet target. I wouldn't be surprised if it takes at least 4-5 hours to get the materials, build and test it. Then there is the cost of the wood, carpet, nuts, bolts ratchet straps or whatever else. By my estimation, the cost in terms of time and dollars far outweighs the cost of just buying a good target. Not to mention, the wasted hours building the target instead of shooting at one. IMHO


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

pegleg1az said:


> what size and depth is your target? I am getting ready to make one on wheels to move around for a different view and to get out of the wind for the wife to shoot... I was thinking of making mine 36X48X12" Out of a 1"sq tube frame.


I made mine 48 x48 x 1. If I had it to do over again I'd make it 18" deep. You don't need that depth for stopping the arrow, but when you get somewhere over 36" to compress, the stack sometimes wants to bulge out. I think a little extra thickness would prevent that. It would also mean you would need less compressive force.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

xavier102772 said:


> Or you could just go buy a $100 Bulldog Target and be done with it. I wonder how much time and effort it takes to make a carpet target. I wouldn't be surprised if it takes at least 4-5 hours to get the materials, build and test it. Then there is the cost of the wood, carpet, nuts, bolts ratchet straps or whatever else. By my estimation, the cost in terms of time and dollars far outweighs the cost of just buying a good target. Not to mention, the wasted hours building the target instead of shooting at one. IMHO


You cause me to question why you're on a DIY forum.


----------



## straddleridge (Apr 28, 2010)

my carpet target is 30' X36" with strips 36" X 11". My arrows penetrate most of the way through the carpet. My stack of layers started at about 39" high and i compressed them with 2" X 12" top, bottom and sides using all thread. I am sure the compression is in excess of 500#. i used 91 carpet strips.

one of the benefits is that after the layers start to get worn (last summer i averaged more than 125 shots a day into this target) you can replace about a dozen layers, recompress and you have a new target. Most carpet target builders get their carpet free.

To me one of the benefits is that the top of the target (2" X 12") is a great work bench. i put wheels on the bottom so i can move it around easily. It weighs more than 200#. It also is a great place and the perfect height to mount my string jig.


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

straddleridge said:


> my carpet target is 30' X36" with strips 36" X 11". My arrows penetrate most of the way through the carpet. My stack of layers started at about 39" high and i compressed them with 2" X 12" top, bottom and sides using all thread. I am sure the compression is in excess of 500#. i used 91 carpet strips.
> 
> one of the benefits is that after the layers start to get worn (last summer i averaged more than 125 shots a day into this target) you can replace about a dozen layers, recompress and you have a new target. Most carpet target builders get their carpet free.
> 
> To me one of the benefits is that the top of the target (2" X 12") is a great work bench. i put wheels on the bottom so i can move it around easily. It weighs more than 200#. It also is a great place and the perfect height to mount my string jig.


That sounds just like mine only it is 42''x42''. I got a lumber wrap from work and stapled it on the outside of mine. That gives you a nice black surface to paint dots on


----------



## Loren Freeman (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks for the ideas...I want to make one of these myself.


----------



## Black Stallion (Sep 27, 2007)

Great stuff.


----------

